# Steel question



## pinky (Oct 13, 2018)

I just acquired these in a large lot of other things at auction. I believe they are for a chipping/ demolition hammer. They measure 1/2" x 1/2" x 18". My question is, would these make decent knife blades or not worth the trouble?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 13, 2018)

Run them on a grinder and see how long the spark is... if you don't know what the steel grade is (and can't PMI) the spark test will give an idea of carbon content/whether its hardenable. Short to no spark is bad. Long flamy spark is good....

It should be good material but so much of that stuff comes from overseas these days that who knows what it is...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 17, 2018)

They may be S7, and yes, that can make some very nice knife blades. 

Only one way to find out!


----------

